# How early do you start treatments?



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

How early do you guys start copper sulfate or any other treatments for algae? Thought I read before not till 60 degree water temp? 

Just curious, want to stay ahead of my 1 acre pond that already some starting. 

Also, is it ever to early to put in AquaShade? Thanks for the help.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

SelfTaught said:


> How early do you guys start copper sulfate or any other treatments for algae? Thought I read before not till 60 degree water temp?
> 
> Just curious, want to stay ahead of my 1 acre pond that already some starting.
> 
> Also, is it ever to early to put in AquaShade? Thanks for the help.


Self...........Get er' done.......aqua shade is a 12 month program....never let the water go clear. Copper sulfate will kill vegetation all year. doubt that water temp is relevant...I treated mine in Hancock Co. last week. Already had an algae bloom on a small ornamental pond last warm spell, AH2


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Appreciate it!


----------

